# Another feeding question ?



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi, Alfie and Bella are on day 5 of transition to ZP and its going well so far. Today I am going to try another first for us all and I've got two raw chicken wings sat in the fridge. My ques is do I give them to the dogs as a treat or should they replace a meal ? They have had they're breakfast this morn and they have their tea about 5.30. Thanks


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I give them to replace a meal. Mylo loves his chicken wings but Willow wasn't too sure about it. They suggest cutting the skin if this is the case to let them know it's food and help them get to the meat. Let us know how it goes


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks Melissa, knew I could count on you for a reply. X


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

No worries. Make sure you have a good while for them to eat it. Mylo took an hour the first time. Gets much faster very quickly!  You might want to take into account that mine get 3 meals a day being puppies though, so a wing replaces a 1/3 of their daily intake. Just go by what you think really, if you think they need a little more then maybe give them a third smaller meal later on.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

You might want to split a wing between them to begin with, a whole wing is quite a big meal.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I didn't realise it would be considered a big meal. I watched Mylo and he never gained weight on it, saying that he used to not eat his whole allowance of ZP quite often. They haven't had any for a while with being ill and with introducing Willow to it I'd been feeding turkey mince. She doesn't seem to know what to do with a chicken wing. She's chewed on one of the corners once but then left it. Thinking about it Mylo took so long with his first one that I had to split it into two sittings. 

How did they do with them Lisa?


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Alfie sniffed at the wing, looked at me and walked off in disgust, very funny. Bella dragged it off the tray and took it to my front door mat and just sat staring at it so on the whole not very successful at all. I took them up and put down the ZP and I've got 2 clean bowls. Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Did you cut back the skin? Maybe you could start them on a bit of turkey mince? They might be more inclined to try it and then more likely to associate the wing with food.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks Melissa, yes I cut back the skin so there was some nice meat exposed. I agree with you I just don't think they thought it was food. I will try some Turkey Mince next and if they don't like that I can always make it into a spag Bol and give it the hubby


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Lisa T said:


> Thanks Melissa, yes I cut back the skin so there was some nice meat exposed. I agree with you I just don't think they thought it was food. I will try some Turkey Mince next and if they don't like that I can always make it into a spag Bol and give it the hubby


You can also make some cuts into the meat on the chicken wing to sort of give them a starting point. You might also try sprinkling a little Parmesan cheese on it. Mine both went for the wings the first time i offered them but they are both voracious eaters. Some people have even mentioned smashing the wings with a hammer a bit to break up the bone.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Willow loved turkey mince and she wasn't fussed on the wing. Good luck!


----------

